
Cool Search Engines That Are Not Google - jmonegro
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/06/coolsearchengines
======
jimmybot
<http://www.dogpile.com/> doesn't make sense on two levels to me. First, they
republish results from a bunch of major search engines, including Google, and
they are all okay with that? My understanding was that Google doesn't
generally allow something like this.

Second, how are they combining results? If they have some objective function
that can rank results given a keyword, then what are they using Google, Ask,
and friends for? Free web crawler + web spam filter?

------
baddox
I don't use Google because it's cool, I use it because I'm familiar with it
and it's always been fast. Other browsers probably rival it in speed now, and
in fact I switched my browsers to Bing a week or so ago just to force myself
to try it, and I've rarely been disappointed or even aware of differences with
its results. As for niche browsers, I really don't think there's a market for
them (especially for geeks or hackers) when a nominally clever google search
can yield as good or better results.

~~~
blasdel
I hope you're being intentionally daft:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ>

~~~
baddox
My first and third mentions of "browser" were stupid mistakes, I meant "search
engines." I was thinking about how I had switched my browsers to use Bing as
their default search engine, then daftly used the word "browser" over and
over.

------
intranation
No <http://forestle.org/> ? I like saving forests with my search.

